# So Keo Mandaa Aakheeaye



## The Khalsa Fauj (Jun 30, 2009)

Many people mistranslate Gurbani even thought their intentions aren't bad. One such example is the meaning of So Keo Mandaa Aakheeaye Jit Jumheh Raajaan. People often translate raajaan to mean kings but that translation doesn't promote Gurmat. Why? That would indicate that only women giving births to kings are good. Gurbani also doesn't give any special status to kings. Gurbani only accepts God as the true king. We must understand Gurbani properly. The translations for the shabad are below:

*BMif jMmIAY BMif inMmIAY BMif mMgxu vIAwhu ] BMfhu hovY dosqI BMfhu clY rwhu ] BMfu muAw BMfu BwlIAY BMif hovY bMDwnu ] so ikau mMdw AwKIAY ijqu jMmih rwjwn ] BMfhu hI BMfu aUpjY BMfY bwJu n koie ] nwnk BMfY bwhrw eyko scw soie ] {gurU gRMQ swihb jI, pMnw 473}*
*Bhand Jumeeaai Bhand Nimeeaai Bhand Mangunn Veeaah || Bhandahu Hovai Doastee Bhandahu Chlai Raah || Bhand Muaa Bhand Bhaaleeaai Bhand Hovai Bandhaan || So Keo Mandaa Aakheeaai Jitt Jumhe Raajaan || Bhandahu He Bhand Oupjai Bhandai Baajh Na Koaye || Nanak Bhandai Baahraa Eko Sachaa Soaye ||*
*A man is born from a woman, he is conceived in a woman and then he is engaged to a woman to be married. This woman (wife) becomes his friend and woman is the backbone for future generations. If his wife dies, man seeks another woman so a man is bound to a woman. Why call her bad when she has given birth to you, the so called pure one? A woman is born from a woman; without a woman, there would be no one. Nanak, only the True One (God) is without woman.*

Raajaan means someone who claim to be pure. People who call women impure to take away their rights, claim to be pure themselves and think they are better gender than women.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

Pl check the meanings once again. These have been taken from the Tikka called Guru Granth Darpan by Prof. Sahib Singh
ArQ:- iesqRI qoN jnm leIdw hY, iesqRI (dy pyt) ivc hI pRwxI dw srIr bxdw hY [ iesqRI dI (hI) rwhIN kuVmweI qy ivAwh huMdw hY [ iesqRI dI rwhIN (hor lokW nwl) sMMbMD bxdw hY [ qy iesqRI qoN hI (jgq dI auqp`qI dw) rsqw c`ldw hY [ jy iesqRI mr jwey qW hor iesqRI dI Bwl krIdI hY, iesqRI qoN hI (hornW nwl) irSqydwrI bxdI hY [ ijs iesqRI (jwqI) qoN rwjy (BI) jMmdy hn, aus ƒ mMdw AwKxw TIk nhIN hY [ iesqRI qoN hI iesqRI pYdw huMdI hY (jgq ivc) koeI jIv iesqRI qoN ibnw pYdw nhIN ho skdw [ hy nwnk! kyvl iek s`cw pRBU hI hY, jo iesqRI qoN nhIN jMimAw [ (BwvyN mnu`K hovy, BwvyN iesqRI, jo BI) Awpxy mUMh nwl sdw pRBU dy gux gwauNdw hY, aus dy m`Qy au`~qy BwgW dI mxI hY, Bwv auhdw m`Qw BwgW vwlw hY [ hy nwnk! auhI muK ausy s`cy pRBU dy drbwr ivc sohxy l`gdy hn [2[
The lines actually means " Why to blame the females from whom even the Kings are born".


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Jun 30, 2009)

Hardip Singh. I don't think you understood the whole post. You are taking aarths from someone else. That is your choice but I like to do aarths based on Gurmat philosophy. Please read post again. You posted the aarths which were done by Prof. Sahib Singh. His aarths are good but they contain mistakes such as the one above. He also went with usual thought saying raajaan means kings. Please read post again. Thanks for posting Sahib Singh's aarths for comparison but I will stick with aarths in first post.

Let me explain it a bit further. If we look at definition of Raajaa in Mahan Kosh, we see that Raajaa means someone who has viirtues and good deeds. Someone who has these would be like perfect. Gurbani doesn't accept worldly kings to be great because Gurbani says Koorrh Raajaa. Worldly kings are more corrupt than normal people. We can make a huge list here. However since raajaan here means the person claiming to be pure himself but calls women impure, this fits the best logic wise. Because talk is about pure and impure; not about kings so to translate as translated in first post is the best way. Other than that, we can twist things and try to justify anything. We must go beyond instilled beliefs and dig deep into Gurbani to understand true message.


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 30, 2009)

*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-Gurmukhi Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0] ਰਾਜੇ, ਸੂਰਵੀਰ [/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]Mahan Kosh Encyclopedia[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=+0] ਰਾਜਾਗਣ. ਕ੍ਸ਼੍*ਤ੍ਰਿਯ (ਸ਼ੂਰਵੀਰ) ਲੋਕ. "ਸੋ ਕਿਉ ਮੰਦਾ ਆਖੀਐ, ਜਿਤੁ ਜੰਮਹਿ ਰਾਜਾਨ?" (ਵਾਰ ਆਸਾ)।
 (2) ਰਾਜਗਾਨ. ਰਾਜਾ ਦਾ ਬਹੁਵਚਨ। 
(3) राजान्न. ਰਾਜਾੱਨ ਰਾਜਾ ਦਾ ਅੰਨ. ਮਨੁ ਨੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਦਾ ਅੰਨ ਖਾਣ ਤੋਂ ਤੇਜ ਦੀ ਹਾਨੀ ਲਿਖੀ ਹੈ. ਦੇਖੋ, ਅਃ
 ੪. ਸਃ ੨੧੮. [/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
Mahan Kosh data provided by Bhai Baljinder Singh (RaraSahib Wale);  See http://www.ik13.com[/SIZE]


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Jun 30, 2009)

Naam Jap Ji.

Could you please also post aarth of raajaa.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

The Khalsa Fauj said:


> Naam Jap Ji.
> 
> Could you please also post aarth of raajaa.


 
No Sir, exact word under discussion is Rajaan and not Rajaa. Pl clarify the meaning for the exect word used in gurbani text. I think it is Kings grains (rajaa da aun) which was not pure and hard and truly earned.


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 30, 2009)

*[SIZE=-1]Mahan Kosh Encyclopedia[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0] ਵਿ- ਰੱਜਿਆ. ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤ. ਸੰਤੁਸ੍ਟ। (2) ਸੰ. राजन्. {ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ}. ਆਪਣੀ ਨੀਤਿ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼ੁਭਗੁਣਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਰੰਜਨ (ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ) ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ.¹ ਗੁਰਵਾਕ ਹੈ- "ਰਾਜੇ ਚੁਲੀ ਨਿਆਵ ਕੀ". (ਮਃ ੧. ਵਾਰ ਸਾਰ) ਰਾਜੇ ਨੂੰ ਨਿਆਂ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਗ੍ਯਾ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਏ. "ਰਾਜਾ ਤਖਤਿ ਟਿਕੈ ਗੁਣੀ, ਭੈ ਪੰਚਾਇਣੁ. ਰਤੁ". (ਮਾਰੂ ਮਃ ੧) ਗੁਣੀ ਅਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨਪੁਰਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਮਾਜ ਦਾ ਭੈ ਮੰਨਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਰਾਜਾ ਹੀ ਤਖਤ ਤੇ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ. ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਲਿਖਦੇ ਹਨ- "ਜੈਸੇ ਰਾਜਨੀਤਿ ਰੀਤਿ ਚਕ੍ਰਵੈ ਚੈਤੰਨਰੂਪ ਤਾਂਤੇ ਨਿਹਚਿੰਤ ਨ੍ਰਿਭੈ ਬਸਤ ਹੈਂ ਲੋਗ ਜੀ. ××× ਜੈਸੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਧਰਮਸਰੂਪ ਰਾਜਨੀਤਿ ਬਿਖੈ. ਤਾਂਕੇ ਦੇਸ ਪਰਜਾ ਬਸਤ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਇਕੈ". ××× (ਕਬਿੱਤ) ਪ੍ਰੇਮਸੁਮਾਰਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਲਗੀਧਰ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਹੈ- "ਰਾਜੇ ਕੋ ਚਾਹੀਐ ਜੋ ਨਿਆਉਂ ਸਮਝ ਕਰ ਭੈ ਸਾਥ ਕਰੈ, ਕੋਈ ਇਸ ਕੇ ਰਾਜ ਮੈ ਦੁਖਿਤ ਨ ਹੋਇ. ਰਾਜੇ ਕੋ ਚਾਹੀਐ ਜੋ ਅਪਨੇ ਉੱਪਰ ਭੀ ਨਿਆਉਂ ਕਰੇ". ਅਰਥਾਤ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਕੁਕਰਮਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਦੰਡ ਦਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਆਪ ਭੀ ਬਚੇ. ਭਾਈ ਬਾਲੇ ਦੀ ਸਾਖੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ- "ਮੀਰ ਬਾਬਰ ਨੇ ਕਹਿਆ, ਹੇ ਫਕੀਰ ਜੀ! ਮੁਝ ਕੋ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਕੁਛ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਕਰੋ". ਤਾਂ ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਹਿਆ, "ਹੇ ਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੁਸਾਂ ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਨਿਆਉਂ ਕਰਨਾ ਤੇ ਪਰਉਪਕਾਰ ਕਰਨਾ". ਚਾਣਕ੍ਯ ਨੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਦਾ ਲੱਛਣ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ- "नीतिशास्त्रानुगो राजा. " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੪੮) ਉਸ ਨੇ ਰਾਜ੍ਯ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਿੱਤਣਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ- "राज्यमृलमिन्दि्रय जयः " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੪) ਸਾਥ ਹੀ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਜਾ ਚਤੁਰੰਗਿਨੀ ਫੌਜ ਰਖਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਭੀ ਨਸ੍ਟ ਹੋਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ. - "इन्दि्रय वशवर्ती चतुरङ्गवानपि विनश्यति. " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੭੦) ਨੀਤਿਵੇੱਤਾ ਚਾਣਕ੍ਯ ਨੇ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੋ ਰਾਜੇ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਲ ਜੋਲ ਰਖਦੇ ਅਤੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਨੂੰ ਮੁਲਾਕਾਤ ਦਾ ਮੌਕਾ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਅਰ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਮਿਲਣਾ ਹੀ ਔਖਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਨਸ੍ਟ ਕਰ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ- "दुर्दर्शना हि राजानः प्रजा नाशयन्ति। " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੫੫੭) "सुदर्शना हि राजानः प्रजा रञ्जयन्ति. " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੫੫੮)² ਲਾਲ, ਦੇਵੀਦਾਸ ਅਤੇ ਰਘੁਨਾਥ ਆਦਿ ਕਵੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਦੇ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ- ਕਬਿੱਤ "ਸੁੰਦਰ ਸਲੱਜ ਸੁਧੀ ਸਾਹਸੀ ਸੁਹ੍ਰਿਦ ਸਾਚੋ ਸੂਰੋ ਸ਼ੁਚਿ ਸਾਵਧਾਨ ਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰਗ੍ਯ ਜਾਨੀਏ, ਉੱਦਮੀ ਉਦਾਰ ਗੁਨਗ੍ਰਾਹੀ ਔ ਗੰਭੀਰ "ਲਾਲ" ਸ਼ੁੱਧਮਾਨ ਧਰਮੀ ਛਮੀ ਸੁ ਤਤ੍ਵਗ੍ਯਾਨੀਏ, ਇੰਦ੍ਰਯਜਿਤ ਸਤ੍ਯਵ੍ਰਤ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੀ ਧ੍ਰਿਤੀ ਵਿਨੀਤ ਤੇਜਸੀ ਦਯਾਲੁ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਸੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਨੀਏ, ਲੋਭ ਛੋਭ ਹਿੰਸਾ ਕਾਮ ਕਪਟ ਗਰੂਰਤਾ ਨ ਲੰਛਨ ਬਤੀਸ ਏ ਛਿਤੀਸ ਕੇ ਬਖਾਨੀਏ. ਛੋਟੇ ਛੋਟੇ ਗੁਲਨ ਕੋ ਸੂਰਨ ਕੀ ਬਾਰ ਕਰੈ ਪਾਤਰੇ ਸੇ ਪੌਧਾ ਪਾਨੀ ਪੋਖ ਕਰ ਪਾਰਬੋ, ਫੂਲੀ ਫੁਲਵਾਰਨ ਕੇ ਫੂਲ ਮੋਹ ਲੇਵੈ ਪੁਨ ਖਾਰੇ ਘਨੇ ਰੂਖ ਏਕ ਠੌਰ ਤੈਂ ਉਪਾਰਬੋ, ਨੀਚੇ ਪਰੇ ਪਾਯਨ ਤੈਂ ਟੇਕ ਦੈ ਦੈ ਊਚੇ ਕਰੈ ਊਚੇ ਬਢਗਏ ਤੇ ਜਰੂਰ ਕਾਟਡਾਰਬੋ, ਰਾਜਨ ਕੋ ਮਾਲਿਨ ਕੋ ਦਿਨਪ੍ਰਤਿ ਦੇਵੀਦਾਸ ਚਾਰ ਘਰੀ ਰਾਤ ਰਹੇ ਇਤਨੋ ਬਿਚਾਰਬੋ. ਸੁਥਰੀ ਸਿਲਾਹ ਰਾਖੇ ਵਾਯੁਬੇਗੀ ਬਾਹ ਰਾਖੇ ਰਸਦ ਕੀ ਰਾਹ ਰਾਖੇ, ਰਾਖੇ ਰਹੈ ਬਨ ਕੋ, ਚਤੁਰ ਸਮਾਜ ਰਾਖੇ ਔਰ ਦ੍ਰਿਗਬਾਜ਼ ਰਾਖੇ ਖਬਰ ਕੇ ਕਾਜ ਬਹੁਰੂਪਿਨ ਕੇ ਗਨ ਕੋ, ਆਗਮਭਖੈਯਾ ਰਾਖੇ ਹਿੰਮਤਰਖੈਯਾ ਰਾਖੇ ਭਨੇ ਰਘੁਨਾਥ ਔ ਬੀਚਾਰ ਬੀਚ ਮਨ ਕੋ, ਬਾਜੀ ਹਾਰੇ ਕੌਨਹੂੰ ਨ ਔਸਰ ਕੇ ਪਰੇ ਭੂਪ ਰਾਜੀ ਰਾਖੇ ਪ੍ਰਜਨ ਕੋ ਤਾਜੀ ਸੁਭਟਨ ਕੋ. ਛੱਪਯ ਪ੍ਰਥਮ ਬੁੱਧ ਧਨ ਧੀਰ ਧਰਨ ਧਰਨੀ ਪ੍ਰਜਾਹ ਸੁਖ, ਸੁਚਿ ਸੁਸੀਲ ਸੁਭ ਨਿਯਤ ਨੀਤਬੇਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨਮੁਖ, ਨਿਰਬਿਕਾਰ ਨਿਰਲੋਭ ਨਿਰਬਿਖੀ ਨਿਰਗਰੂਰ ਮਨ, ਹਾਨਿ ਲਾਭ ਕਰ ਨਿਪੁਣ ਕਦਰਦਾਨੀ ਬਿਬੇਕ ਸਨ, ਤੇਗ ਤ੍ਯਾਗ ਸਾਚੋ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਹਰਿਸੇਵਕ ਹਿੰਮਤ ਅਮਿਤ, ਸਦ ਸਭਾ ਦਾਸ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੀ ਸੁਧੀ ਬਢਤ ਰਾਜ ਸਸਿਕਲਾ ਵਤ. ੩. ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਅਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਜਗਤ ਨਾਥ ਕਰਤਾਰ. "ਕੋਊ ਹਰਿ ਸਮਾਨਿ ਨਹੀ ਰਾਜਾ". (ਬਿਲਾ ਕਬੀਰ) "ਰਾਜਾ ਰਾਮੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ ਅਨਤਭਾਇ। ਜਹ ਦੇਖਉ ਤਹ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ". (ਬਸੰ ਕਬੀਰ) "ਰਾਜਨ ਕੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਮਹਾਰਾਜਨ ਕੇ ਮਹਾਰਾਜਾ, ਐਸੋ ਰਾਜਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਔਰ ਦੂਜਾ ਕੌਨ ਧ੍ਯਾਇਯੇ?" (ਗ੍ਯਾਨ)। (4) ਕ੍ਸ਼੍*ਤ੍ਰਿਯ. ਛਤ੍ਰੀ। (5) ਭਾਵ- ਮਨ. "ਰਾਜਾ ਬਾਲਕ ਨਗਰੀ ਕਾਚੀ". (ਬਸੰ ਮਃ ੧) ਕੱਚੀ ਨਗਰੀ (ਵਿਨਾਸ਼ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੀ) ਦੇਹ ਹੈ। (6) ਚੰਦ੍ਰਮਾ। (7) ਨਾਪਿਤ (ਨਾਈ) ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਲੋਕ ਰਾਜਾ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ। (8) ਵਿ- ਰਾਜ੍ਯ ਦਾ. "ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ, ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਖ ਰਾਜਾ, ਨਾਮੁ ਕੁਟੰਬ, ਸਹਾਈ". (ਗੂਜ ਮਃ ੫) [¹ਮਹਾਭਾਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ੍ਵਿਰਚਨਾ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਣ ਪੁਰ ਰੀਤਿ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੜਬੜ ਹੋਣ ਲੱਗੀ, ਸਾਰੇ ਆਪਮੁਹਾਰੇ ਹੋਕੇ ਕਈ ਉਪਦ੍ਰਵ ਕਰਨ ਲੱਗੇ. ਦੇਵਤੇ ਇਕੱਠੇ ਹੋਕੇ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਪਾਸ ਗਏ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਨੀਤਿਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਬਣਾਕੇ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਿੱਤਾ. ਦੇਵਤੇ ਨੀਤਿਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਲੈਕੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂ ਪਾਸ ਗਏ ਅਤੇ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਕਿ ਆਪ ਇਸ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਜਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਠਹਿਰਾਓ. ਵਿਸਨੁ ਨੇ ਕਰਦਮ ਦੇ ਪੁਤ੍ਰ ਅੰਗ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਜਾ ਥਾਪਕੇ ਰਾਜ੍ਯ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਆਗ੍ਯਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ, ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਨਾਲ ਰਹਿਣ ਲੱਗੀ. ਪਦਮਪੁਰਾਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਰਾਜਾ ਪ੍ਰਿਥੁ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ. ਮਨੁ ਲਿਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ-ਅਗਨਿ, ਵਾਧੁ, ਸੂਰਯ, ਚੰਦ੍ਰਮਾ, ਯਮ, ਕੁਬੇਰ, ਵਰੁਣ ਅਤੇ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਦੇ ਅੰਸ਼ ਲੈਕੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਰਚਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ. ਇਸ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਰਾਜੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਹੋਣੇ ਚਾਹੀਏ. ²ਰਾਜਾ ਦੇ ਵਿਸ਼ੇਸ਼ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਬਾਬਤ ਦੇਖੋ, ਕੋਟਲੀਯ (ਕੋਟਿਲੀਯ) ਅਰਥਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਦਾ ਅਧਿਕਰਣ ੬. ਅਃ ੧, ਅਤੇ ਮਹਾਭਾਰਤ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਾਂਤਿ ਪਰਵ ਦਾ ਭਾਗ ਰਾਜਧਰਮ.] [/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 30, 2009)

*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-Gurmukhi Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0] ਰਾਜਾ ਭਾਵ ਮਨ, ਮਨ ਪਾਤਸਾਹ, ਰੱਜਿਆ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਰਾਜ ਧਰਮ, ਧਰਮ ਰਾਜ, ਰਾਜਾ ਰਾਮ, ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਰਾਜਾ, ਬਾਦਸਾਹ। [/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-English Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0]* P. n.   King *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
SGGS Gurmukhi-English Data provided by  Harjinder Singh Gill, Santa Monica, CA, USA.[/SIZE]  
*[SIZE=-1]English Translation[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0]* n.m king, ruler, soverergn, rajah, monarch; informal. barber. *[/SIZE]


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Jun 30, 2009)

There we go. There are several definitions of raajaa and virtues is highly related. Hardip SIngh, you can read quote again and think about it again. Just ask your aatmaa which aarths are more according to Gurmat and you will be clear. Is Gurbani given to us to turn impure into pure or is given to us to promote maayaa such as kings and their kingdoms? As said before, kings are usually not good and hurt others. That is why Guru Ji said Raajaay Shee Mukadam Kuttay and Bhai Gurdas said: Kuttaa Raaj Bahaaleeaye. I asked you before too, does Gurbani treat kings with any specialty? Population is over 6 billion, how many kings are there? Even if there are 1 million kings, that is still only 0.02% of the population. That is nothing. Those women who didn't give birth to kings had no business being born? Try to understand and think logically.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

Allow me to add my 2 cent worth about this. The fact is that only women can give birth, no one else. So it means that they also give birth to the most cruel, fiendish of the people so why should we talk bad about them.

In other words, why bad mouth those who even give births to the bad mouthed ones.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 30, 2009)

namjap said:


> *[SIZE=-1]Mahan Kosh Encyclopedia[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0] ਵਿ- ਰੱਜਿਆ. ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤ. ਸੰਤੁਸ੍ਟ। (2) ਸੰ. राजन्. {ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ}. ਆਪਣੀ ਨੀਤਿ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼ੁਭਗੁਣਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਰੰਜਨ (ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ) ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ.¹ ਗੁਰਵਾਕ ਹੈ- "ਰਾਜੇ ਚੁਲੀ ਨਿਆਵ ਕੀ". (ਮਃ ੧. ਵਾਰ ਸਾਰ) ਰਾਜੇ ਨੂੰ ਨਿਆਂ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਗ੍ਯਾ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਏ. "ਰਾਜਾ ਤਖਤਿ ਟਿਕੈ ਗੁਣੀ, ਭੈ ਪੰਚਾਇਣੁ. ਰਤੁ". (ਮਾਰੂ ਮਃ ੧) ਗੁਣੀ ਅਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨਪੁਰਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਮਾਜ ਦਾ ਭੈ ਮੰਨਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਰਾਜਾ ਹੀ ਤਖਤ ਤੇ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ. ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਲਿਖਦੇ ਹਨ- "ਜੈਸੇ ਰਾਜਨੀਤਿ ਰੀਤਿ ਚਕ੍ਰਵੈ ਚੈਤੰਨਰੂਪ ਤਾਂਤੇ ਨਿਹਚਿੰਤ ਨ੍ਰਿਭੈ ਬਸਤ ਹੈਂ ਲੋਗ ਜੀ. ××× ਜੈਸੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਧਰਮਸਰੂਪ ਰਾਜਨੀਤਿ ਬਿਖੈ. ਤਾਂਕੇ ਦੇਸ ਪਰਜਾ ਬਸਤ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਇਕੈ". ××× (ਕਬਿੱਤ) ਪ੍ਰੇਮਸੁਮਾਰਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਲਗੀਧਰ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਹੈ- "ਰਾਜੇ ਕੋ ਚਾਹੀਐ ਜੋ ਨਿਆਉਂ ਸਮਝ ਕਰ ਭੈ ਸਾਥ ਕਰੈ, ਕੋਈ ਇਸ ਕੇ ਰਾਜ ਮੈ ਦੁਖਿਤ ਨ ਹੋਇ. ਰਾਜੇ ਕੋ ਚਾਹੀਐ ਜੋ ਅਪਨੇ ਉੱਪਰ ਭੀ ਨਿਆਉਂ ਕਰੇ". ਅਰਥਾਤ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਕੁਕਰਮਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਦੰਡ ਦਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਆਪ ਭੀ ਬਚੇ. ਭਾਈ ਬਾਲੇ ਦੀ ਸਾਖੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ- "ਮੀਰ ਬਾਬਰ ਨੇ ਕਹਿਆ, ਹੇ ਫਕੀਰ ਜੀ! ਮੁਝ ਕੋ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਕੁਛ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਕਰੋ". ਤਾਂ ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਹਿਆ, "ਹੇ ਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੁਸਾਂ ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਨਿਆਉਂ ਕਰਨਾ ਤੇ ਪਰਉਪਕਾਰ ਕਰਨਾ". ਚਾਣਕ੍ਯ ਨੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਦਾ ਲੱਛਣ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ- "नीतिशास्त्रानुगो राजा. " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੪੮) ਉਸ ਨੇ ਰਾਜ੍ਯ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਿੱਤਣਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ- "राज्यमृलमिन्दि्रय जयः " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੪) ਸਾਥ ਹੀ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਜਾ ਚਤੁਰੰਗਿਨੀ ਫੌਜ ਰਖਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਭੀ ਨਸ੍ਟ ਹੋਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ. - "इन्दि्रय वशवर्ती चतुरङ्गवानपि विनश्यति. " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੭੦) ਨੀਤਿਵੇੱਤਾ ਚਾਣਕ੍ਯ ਨੇ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੋ ਰਾਜੇ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਲ ਜੋਲ ਰਖਦੇ ਅਤੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਨੂੰ ਮੁਲਾਕਾਤ ਦਾ ਮੌਕਾ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਅਰ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਮਿਲਣਾ ਹੀ ਔਖਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਨਸ੍ਟ ਕਰ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ- "दुर्दर्शना हि राजानः प्रजा नाशयन्ति। " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੫੫੭) "सुदर्शना हि राजानः प्रजा रञ्जयन्ति. " (ਸੂਤ੍ਰ ੫੫੮)² ਲਾਲ, ਦੇਵੀਦਾਸ ਅਤੇ ਰਘੁਨਾਥ ਆਦਿ ਕਵੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਦੇ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ- ਕਬਿੱਤ "ਸੁੰਦਰ ਸਲੱਜ ਸੁਧੀ ਸਾਹਸੀ ਸੁਹ੍ਰਿਦ ਸਾਚੋ ਸੂਰੋ ਸ਼ੁਚਿ ਸਾਵਧਾਨ ਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰਗ੍ਯ ਜਾਨੀਏ, ਉੱਦਮੀ ਉਦਾਰ ਗੁਨਗ੍ਰਾਹੀ ਔ ਗੰਭੀਰ "ਲਾਲ" ਸ਼ੁੱਧਮਾਨ ਧਰਮੀ ਛਮੀ ਸੁ ਤਤ੍ਵਗ੍ਯਾਨੀਏ, ਇੰਦ੍ਰਯਜਿਤ ਸਤ੍ਯਵ੍ਰਤ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੀ ਧ੍ਰਿਤੀ ਵਿਨੀਤ ਤੇਜਸੀ ਦਯਾਲੁ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਸੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਨੀਏ, ਲੋਭ ਛੋਭ ਹਿੰਸਾ ਕਾਮ ਕਪਟ ਗਰੂਰਤਾ ਨ ਲੰਛਨ ਬਤੀਸ ਏ ਛਿਤੀਸ ਕੇ ਬਖਾਨੀਏ. ਛੋਟੇ ਛੋਟੇ ਗੁਲਨ ਕੋ ਸੂਰਨ ਕੀ ਬਾਰ ਕਰੈ ਪਾਤਰੇ ਸੇ ਪੌਧਾ ਪਾਨੀ ਪੋਖ ਕਰ ਪਾਰਬੋ, ਫੂਲੀ ਫੁਲਵਾਰਨ ਕੇ ਫੂਲ ਮੋਹ ਲੇਵੈ ਪੁਨ ਖਾਰੇ ਘਨੇ ਰੂਖ ਏਕ ਠੌਰ ਤੈਂ ਉਪਾਰਬੋ, ਨੀਚੇ ਪਰੇ ਪਾਯਨ ਤੈਂ ਟੇਕ ਦੈ ਦੈ ਊਚੇ ਕਰੈ ਊਚੇ ਬਢਗਏ ਤੇ ਜਰੂਰ ਕਾਟਡਾਰਬੋ, ਰਾਜਨ ਕੋ ਮਾਲਿਨ ਕੋ ਦਿਨਪ੍ਰਤਿ ਦੇਵੀਦਾਸ ਚਾਰ ਘਰੀ ਰਾਤ ਰਹੇ ਇਤਨੋ ਬਿਚਾਰਬੋ. ਸੁਥਰੀ ਸਿਲਾਹ ਰਾਖੇ ਵਾਯੁਬੇਗੀ ਬਾਹ ਰਾਖੇ ਰਸਦ ਕੀ ਰਾਹ ਰਾਖੇ, ਰਾਖੇ ਰਹੈ ਬਨ ਕੋ, ਚਤੁਰ ਸਮਾਜ ਰਾਖੇ ਔਰ ਦ੍ਰਿਗਬਾਜ਼ ਰਾਖੇ ਖਬਰ ਕੇ ਕਾਜ ਬਹੁਰੂਪਿਨ ਕੇ ਗਨ ਕੋ, ਆਗਮਭਖੈਯਾ ਰਾਖੇ ਹਿੰਮਤਰਖੈਯਾ ਰਾਖੇ ਭਨੇ ਰਘੁਨਾਥ ਔ ਬੀਚਾਰ ਬੀਚ ਮਨ ਕੋ, ਬਾਜੀ ਹਾਰੇ ਕੌਨਹੂੰ ਨ ਔਸਰ ਕੇ ਪਰੇ ਭੂਪ ਰਾਜੀ ਰਾਖੇ ਪ੍ਰਜਨ ਕੋ ਤਾਜੀ ਸੁਭਟਨ ਕੋ. ਛੱਪਯ ਪ੍ਰਥਮ ਬੁੱਧ ਧਨ ਧੀਰ ਧਰਨ ਧਰਨੀ ਪ੍ਰਜਾਹ ਸੁਖ, ਸੁਚਿ ਸੁਸੀਲ ਸੁਭ ਨਿਯਤ ਨੀਤਬੇਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨਮੁਖ, ਨਿਰਬਿਕਾਰ ਨਿਰਲੋਭ ਨਿਰਬਿਖੀ ਨਿਰਗਰੂਰ ਮਨ, ਹਾਨਿ ਲਾਭ ਕਰ ਨਿਪੁਣ ਕਦਰਦਾਨੀ ਬਿਬੇਕ ਸਨ, ਤੇਗ ਤ੍ਯਾਗ ਸਾਚੋ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਹਰਿਸੇਵਕ ਹਿੰਮਤ ਅਮਿਤ, ਸਦ ਸਭਾ ਦਾਸ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੀ ਸੁਧੀ ਬਢਤ ਰਾਜ ਸਸਿਕਲਾ ਵਤ. ੩. ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਅਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਜਗਤ ਨਾਥ ਕਰਤਾਰ. "ਕੋਊ ਹਰਿ ਸਮਾਨਿ ਨਹੀ ਰਾਜਾ". (ਬਿਲਾ ਕਬੀਰ) "ਰਾਜਾ ਰਾਮੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ ਅਨਤਭਾਇ। ਜਹ ਦੇਖਉ ਤਹ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ". (ਬਸੰ ਕਬੀਰ) "ਰਾਜਨ ਕੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਮਹਾਰਾਜਨ ਕੇ ਮਹਾਰਾਜਾ, ਐਸੋ ਰਾਜਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਔਰ ਦੂਜਾ ਕੌਨ ਧ੍ਯਾਇਯੇ?" (ਗ੍ਯਾਨ)। (4) ਕ੍ਸ਼੍*ਤ੍ਰਿਯ. ਛਤ੍ਰੀ। (5) ਭਾਵ- ਮਨ. "ਰਾਜਾ ਬਾਲਕ ਨਗਰੀ ਕਾਚੀ". (ਬਸੰ ਮਃ ੧) ਕੱਚੀ ਨਗਰੀ (ਵਿਨਾਸ਼ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੀ) ਦੇਹ ਹੈ। (6) ਚੰਦ੍ਰਮਾ। (7) ਨਾਪਿਤ (ਨਾਈ) ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਲੋਕ ਰਾਜਾ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ। (8) ਵਿ- ਰਾਜ੍ਯ ਦਾ. "ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ, ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਖ ਰਾਜਾ, ਨਾਮੁ ਕੁਟੰਬ, ਸਹਾਈ". (ਗੂਜ ਮਃ ੫) [¹ਮਹਾਭਾਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ੍ਵਿਰਚਨਾ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਣ ਪੁਰ ਰੀਤਿ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੜਬੜ ਹੋਣ ਲੱਗੀ, ਸਾਰੇ ਆਪਮੁਹਾਰੇ ਹੋਕੇ ਕਈ ਉਪਦ੍ਰਵ ਕਰਨ ਲੱਗੇ. ਦੇਵਤੇ ਇਕੱਠੇ ਹੋਕੇ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਪਾਸ ਗਏ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਨੀਤਿਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਬਣਾਕੇ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਿੱਤਾ. ਦੇਵਤੇ ਨੀਤਿਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਲੈਕੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂ ਪਾਸ ਗਏ ਅਤੇ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਕਿ ਆਪ ਇਸ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਜਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਠਹਿਰਾਓ. ਵਿਸਨੁ ਨੇ ਕਰਦਮ ਦੇ ਪੁਤ੍ਰ ਅੰਗ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਜਾ ਥਾਪਕੇ ਰਾਜ੍ਯ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਆਗ੍ਯਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ, ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਨਾਲ ਰਹਿਣ ਲੱਗੀ. ਪਦਮਪੁਰਾਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਰਾਜਾ ਪ੍ਰਿਥੁ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ. ਮਨੁ ਲਿਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ-ਅਗਨਿ, ਵਾਧੁ, ਸੂਰਯ, ਚੰਦ੍ਰਮਾ, ਯਮ, ਕੁਬੇਰ, ਵਰੁਣ ਅਤੇ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਦੇ ਅੰਸ਼ ਲੈਕੇ ਰਾਜਾ ਰਚਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ. ਇਸ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਰਾਜੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਹੋਣੇ ਚਾਹੀਏ. ²ਰਾਜਾ ਦੇ ਵਿਸ਼ੇਸ਼ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਬਾਬਤ ਦੇਖੋ, ਕੋਟਲੀਯ (ਕੋਟਿਲੀਯ) ਅਰਥਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਦਾ ਅਧਿਕਰਣ ੬. ਅਃ ੧, ਅਤੇ ਮਹਾਭਾਰਤ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਾਂਤਿ ਪਰਵ ਦਾ ਭਾਗ ਰਾਜਧਰਮ.] [/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE]




Care to translate?


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

VaheguruSeekr said:


> Allow me to add my 2 cent worth about this. The fact is that only women can give birth, no one else. So it means that they also give birth to the most cruel, fiendish of the people so why should we talk bad about them.
> 
> In other words, why bad mouth those who even give births to the bad mouthed ones.
> 
> Tejwant Singh


 
Veer Tejwant jeo,
Science has proven this concept wrong too. It's not only women but man could do this by special methods. Already this has happened, a man was able to concive and give birth to a healthy child. How, we will interpret things now?


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article4265368.ece

Female parts are still needed to have baby. He had them because he was a girl before operation.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 1, 2009)

Hardip Singh said:


> Veer Tejwant jeo,
> Science has proven this concept wrong too. It's not only women but man could do this by special methods. Already this has happened, a man was able to concive and give birth to a healthy child. How, we will interpret things now?



Hardip Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

The "man" you are talking about was actually a woman who had had a sex change but still has a uterus. In fact he/she is pregnant again for the second time.



> "We are a man, woman and child. It's ironic that we are so different but yet, we're just a family, just the same as anyone else," he said.
> When asked why he makes many people uneasy, Thomas Beatie said, "I think that people are not used to seeing the image of a pregnant man. And it's causing a lot of people to think. …* I used my female reproductive organs to become a father."*



*Barbara Walters Exclusive: Pregnant Man Expecting Second Child - ABC News*


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Page 1288, Line 7
ਰਾਜੇ ਸੀਹ ਮੁਕਦਮ ਕੁਤੇ ॥
राजे सीह मुकदम कुते ॥
Rāje sīh mukḏam kuṯe.
*The kings are tigers*, and their officials are dogs;
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 1, 2009)

Can someone confirm back, what's the exact meaning for Rajaan (the word in question) in Punjabi dilects and the difference between words Rajee and Rajaan?????????


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Hardip Singh said:


> Can someone confirm back, what's the exact meaning for Rajaan (the word in question) in Punjabi dilects and the difference between words Rajee and Rajaan?????????




ਕੋਈ  ਗਾਵੈ  ਰਾਗੀ  ਨਾਦੀ  ਬੇਦੀ  ਬਹੁ  ਭਾਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਭੀਜੈ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਾਜੇ  ॥ 
कोई गावै रागी नादी बेदी बहु भाति करि नही हरि हरि भीजै राम राजे ॥ 
Ko▫ī gāvai rāgī nāḏī beḏī baho bẖāṯ kar nahī har har bẖījai rām rāje. 
Some sing of the Lord, through musical Ragas and the sound current of the Naad, through the Vedas, and in so many ways. But the Lord, Har, Har, is not pleased by these, O Lord King. 

Both the above shabad and the shabad below are from Asa Di Waar. One refers to Raje and the other to Raja.

ਕੂੜੁ  ਰਾਜਾ  ਕੂੜੁ  ਪਰਜਾ  ਕੂੜੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰੁ  ॥ 
कूड़ु राजा कूड़ु परजा कूड़ु सभु संसारु ॥ 
Kūṛ rājā kūṛ parjā kūṛ sabẖ sansār. 
False is the king, false are the subjects; false is the whole world.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 1, 2009)

namjap said:


> ਕੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਗੀ ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਹੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਭੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥
> कोई गावै रागी नादी बेदी बहु भाति करि नही हरि हरि भीजै राम राजे ॥
> Ko▫ī gāvai rāgī nāḏī beḏī baho bẖāṯ kar nahī har har bẖījai rām rāje.
> Some sing of the Lord, through musical Ragas and the sound current of the Naad, through the Vedas, and in so many ways. But the Lord, Har, Har, is not pleased by these, O Lord King.
> ...


 
does this means the word Rajaan stands plural for the origional word Raja or the wordly king


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 2, 2009)

Hardip Singh Ji....Gurfateh.

EVEN....and its a  far off even...Science/genetic scientists/DNA scientists whatever do manage to "make a MAN capable of pregnancy/birth etc..THAT would be a Miniscule MINORITY...Gurbani talks about 50% of the 6 BILLION world population...3 BILLION WOMEN...its going to be a long long while before 3 BILLION MEN can give birth...


----------

